# Polaris Ranger or Honda Pioneer?



## TJay

I'm thinking of switching from atv to utv and have been looking at the Polaris Ranger 570i and the Honda Pioneer.  Both models are relatively new to the market and I was wondering if anyone had any first time experience with either of them.  This will be used for hunting mostly, maybe a trail ride with the wife.  Which one is fastest is not as big a priority at reliability and function.  Any input?


----------



## badger

For reliability and function the Honda wins hands down. The drivetrain is proven, almost identical to the Big Red, but better suspension and amenities. I've had a Big Red for 4 years now and it has been stone cold reliable. No issues at all. The Rangers in our camp, not so much......


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Honda nuff said


----------



## lonewolf247

Can't speak from experience with the pioneer, but honda has never let me down.  Always had honda 3-wheelers, then several 4-wheelers. All great bikes.  Had a couple of honda honda fourtrax 300's, then moved up to the rancher, which proved to be an awesome bike as well.  When I upgraded to the foreman 500, I had a few people tell me, including an ATV mechanic, that the larger Honda ATV's were junk, but bought one anyway, and now 5 years into owning it, never even changed the spark plug, or any sort of issues with it. Only routine maintenance. Liked it so much, I gave that one to my son, and bought a second one for myself.

Honda is the "new kid on the block" in the side by side market, but I wouldn't be afraid to buy one.  I might look at them myself in a year or so....


----------



## Sterlo58

Honda


----------



## scott stokes

I own a ranger.
I would buy a Honda or Yamaha


----------



## Boondocks

Scott said a mouthful. Hondas for me too.


----------



## Jackson09

I purchased a Honda Pioneer (4 passenger) in October of last year.  I have put about 40 hours on it since I purchased it.  Haven't had a single problem with it yet.  I was like you, and wanted to switch from an ATV to a UTV.  I switched from a 1990 Honda 4-wheeler.  Has plenty of power for what I need it for.  I typically use it to drive around the hunting property (hanging stands, hauling deer, etc.).  Like Badger mentioned above, the drive drain is essentially the same as that of the Big Red.  Highly recommend the Pioneer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

My understanding is the Honda Pioneer has the identical motor and transmission as my Honda 680 Rincon, if so it's bullet proof.


----------



## Hilsman

Hooked On Quack said:


> My understanding is the Honda Pioneer has the identical motor and transmission as my Honda 680 Rincon, if so it's bullet proof.



That is correct Quack. Guy in my new club has one and it is nice. I like it better than my buddies Ranger 570. The Pioneer is a lot quieter too


----------



## Kiwi042

So what did you go with.  I am also trying to decide between the two you mentioned.


----------



## TJay

It will probably be next year and I'm leaning towards the Pioneer.


----------



## scott stokes

If you are not in a hurry wait a couple months and see what yamaha comes out with!just saying there on the move : )


----------



## cr00241

I was in the same boat. I owned a Rzr and every time the belt got wet it would slip. Sold that quick. I actually test drove a Pioneer 700-2 yesterday at the dealer in Augusta. It kicked around the back end when I got on it and I was surprised. They just came out with the 500 model. 50" wide to get through all the trails. Paddle shift on the steering wheel with a low gear. Salesman said the rumor going around from Honda is a new larger engine coming out this fall. I am holding out for that.


----------



## TJay

I've been following the Honda forums and the Pioneer has lots of fans.  The only cons I have read are people are asking for either a low range or more torque in the first gear.  There were a couple of complaints about the wheels extending beyond the fenders and in some cases mud and or water getting in the cab.  I'm thinking I'll hold out til next year and see how Honda responds to these few complaints.  But I'm pretty sure it will be a Honda when the time comes.


----------



## mmsjwhitehead

I've spent many hours off road riding both units and I'm around them everyday with my job. The Honda is much like a Kawasaki mule... more for work related situations. That's why performance isn't there. Both are mechanically reliable. turning radius is better on Ranger which is very helpful with only 4 wheeler width trails. If I chose one today it would defiantly be the ranger 570. turf mode works great."keeps from tearing up yard and grass" 2 in receiver for towing and power is crazy through all gears! The major plus is I drive a Nisan titan and Polaris will fit in bed of my truck! I've sold 7 of the Polaris Ranger 570's and have yet to hear a complaint! Hope this helps your decision.


----------

